# Leads for a SCS Trial



## NESmith (Jun 21, 2013)

Can you bill for Medtronic Octrode leads if at the time of advancement they are dropped on the floor?

Thank You for your help in this matter.


----------



## dwaldman (Jun 21, 2013)

Does the procedure note describe the placement of leads or a discontinued procedure?


----------



## NESmith (Jun 21, 2013)

Percurtaneous Placement of Three Medtronic epidural leads for Spinal Cord stimulation.

A 16 Ga inch Medtronic Touhy needle is inserted in the skin and advanced using a very shallow angle of attack until it is perfectly midline and in the epidural space. This is confirmed and documented with lateral fluoroscopy view. The Medtronic Octrode lead is then advanced and documented to be posterior to the thoracic foramina on lateral projections. The lead is advanced without any trouble or impediments all the way to the posterior epidural space by the arch of T12.

A second similar brand and make lead is advanced using the same method. The patient is awake during lead placement and advancing. No pain or paresthesia is felt. This lead is fell to the ground while attempting placement. It was used and opened and therefore charged, but never implanted.

A third similar brand and make lead is advanced using the same method. This lead is placed to the left of the first one.

Intraoperative testing done by connecting the leads to the Medtronic external programmer is done. It was very successful achieving excellent coverage of the target painful areas of the trunk and limbs. I spent less than 30 minutes in this endeavor and the parameters are as follows: Amplitude 3.6 Pulse with 450 Rate 60Hz.

The needles were removed and the electrodes were secured with dressings and anchoring tape devices.

Thank You once again.


----------



## dwaldman (Jun 21, 2013)

I would not bill for the aborted procedure when there were completed procedures performed in the same encounter on the professional side.


----------

